# Toy review



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Guys, We were at the pet store last night, looking for something for Lady to chew...other than my SHOES! she has figured out how to open the front closet now....not good and totally working on that. if anyone has ideas let me know...but we picked up the KONG WOBBLER
http://www.kongcompany.com/kongwobblervideo.html


Lady just LOVES IT!!! she played with it for an hour straight! 
it is heavy on the bottom, but my smart cockapoo figured out how to hook a tooth in the hole and carry it to a blanket so that the whole would keep giving her treats...so if on a plushy carpet not great, but on our Laminate...she was having a great time, attacking it, barking at it, pushing it all around.

just wanted to let everyone know if they were looking for a toy to keep their pups attention for a while.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That looks great if you're feeding kibble - you could give a whole meal in it. Not so easy for BARF!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

i used it last night just for treats...not for a feeding. Tho I do give kibble so may try that too as she isn't the best eater


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i dog comes to the kennle with hers but iv never seen her play with it.


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

I have seen these and was thinking about getting Holly one in the hope she will only chew it and not my shoes. Slowly getting things together ready for when my baby comes home and this is on the list. Any other recommendations for toys??


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

a normal kong is fab, you can fill it with anything, and feezing it is good too. oh and for teathing puppys wet a tea towlering it out, tie a knot in it and freeze it. then let the chew away.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

freeze the puppy kongs with stock in them....nice on their teething mouths


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> That looks great if you're feeding kibble - you could give a whole meal in it. Not so easy for BARF!


Would there be any reason not to use Origen kibble for treats and toys like this once a dog is on all BARF food?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

embee said:


> Would there be any reason not to use Origen kibble for treats and toys like this once a dog is on all BARF food?


Probably not. As long as it's not a lot I wouldn't have thought it would cause digestive problems. But I'm only guessing - I'm strictly an amateur, not an expert!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

if you break up the dehydrated liver into little pieces it would probably work in there too


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

it wouldnt cause harm, i mean my girls are raw and still get dog treats that i have in my pokets after work. or from people out on a walk. 


some raw fee ders use dry food when camping but raw the rest of the time, others use dry for brakefast because its conveanient in the mornings before work and raw in the evening.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

We have the same shaped toy by a different manufacturer, Poppy loves it but the only flaw in it is keeping it clean and the noise as it crashes about, not good for you quiet times.

Going to get the KONG WOBBLER for the new pup as it will be east to keep clean.
This type of toy are great if you want to distract a pup when you leave it for a short time. We also have a ball that works the same way.

The liver idea is a good one , I use liver as my training tit bits, rub the liver with crushed garlic and bake in the oven slowly until dry, then chop up. Been using it as a training aid for 40 years and dogs will do anything for it. But be prepared to be mobbed if you us it at training classes once the dogs get the sent.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

strof51 said:


> The liver idea is a good one , I use liver as my training tit bits, rub the liver with crushed garlic and bake in the oven slowly until dry, then chop up. Been using it as a training aid for 40 years and dogs will do anything for it. But be prepared to be mobbed if you us it at training classes once the dogs get the sent.


Yes, you're absolutely right. I feel like the Pied Piper sometimes when we're out on a walk - I have dogs following me with their noses on my pocket!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Our puppy trainer recommended one of these as Beau doesn't like being left alone so we needed something to distract her (along with the radio). We fill it with natural yoghurt with bits of chopped apple and carrot and then freeze it and just before we give it to her we put a slight amount of peanut butter around the edge. Beau loves it and it is filled with all things that are good for her!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mrs Stevo said:


> I have seen these and was thinking about getting Holly one in the hope she will only chew it and not my shoes. Slowly getting things together ready for when my baby comes home and this is on the list. Any other recommendations for toys??


As you can see from photo Poppy has a lot of toy's ( this just a small sample as she hides them all over the place). She likes her soft toys and steals them from our grandchildren.
Good quality children's soft toys last longer than pet shop bought one ( get them from charity shops ). Rope raggers are good when teething as are nylon chews. Like children they need lots to play with and it is great to see them play.
But still watch the shoes.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mable would love one of those cos she's a ganit .. Wilfs too idle though dont think he'd be bothered but he could prove me wrong... she likes having to bash stuff out of a small plastic pop bottle x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

we have something similar to that for our cat. she eats all of her meals out of it, little bits of dry food in it and she can play with it so she gets some mental stimulation instead of just eating out of her dish (which we dont use at all anymore). She loves it!


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I was at the pet store yesterday too and bought a thick rope knotted each end with fluffy bits! Harley loves it. He has so many toys but I always pick up another one when I go shopping just can't help myself:smile:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You cant help but spoil them rotten ... I love going to pet stores.. checking out if there are any different collars etc ... saw the kong thing today but they only had a massive one ... it was nearly as big as Mables head lol x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol the kong wobbler just cam out with the smaller version for dogs our size...it used to just be for the big ones...maybe not quite out where you are yet. I bet Mable will love it....lady sure still does.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I found a new toy for Dylan at one of the craft shows that I do. They had lots of different wooden puzzles for dogs and we got him one with sliding doors. You can also make it harder because there are some extra blocks that you can put in which have to be lifted out before the others can be moved, but we haven't tried that yet! At first he had no idea what to do, but after about 3 goes he got the hang of it.
This is a very poor video of him using it:


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ive seen the dog puzzles advertised in dog magazines.
Dogs need to have these sort of things to exercise there minds, and dogs are a lot cleverer than people think.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ooo that is neat!!! wonder where I could get one for lady


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I can't remember the name of the company, but there are similar ones on the internet.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

google here I come!


----------



## H&B (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi guys,
we brought Buster one of these about a month ago and he totally loves it. He plays with it all the time and loves both treats and his food out of it  Defo worth the money  xx


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I was thinking about getting Poppy a Kong Wobbler, but not sure if the medium size would be too big for her? Does anyone have any suggestions, plus any where online that you recommend for them? Also I must look for one of those puzzles for her


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have the small size for Lady...it works out just great! I purchased it in store at petsmart
I don't know where online...but the small was a good size


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Many thanks, good old Amazon came up trumps!!!! just ordered it


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY! I bet poppy will love it!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Poppys Kong Wobbler arrived this morning (postman came at 7 what the hell was all that about!!!!) she absolutely loves it. Was a bit wary at first pushing it gingerly, jumping back and barking. She then jumped it and has been playing with it ever since.  And Amanda you were right the small is perfect for her, if just slightly to big for her  Im sure she will grow into it


----------

